# Japanese Shinwa Sliding Bevel



## wizer (24 Nov 2009)

Hi Guys

I'm filling in my xmas list and I'm eying up the Japanese Shinwa Sliding Bevel

The reason it looks appealing is that it's got the lock at the bottom of the stock. Which I'm told is better than the side locking ones. 

Anyone got it? Recommend it? If not this one, which?

Ta Muchly


----------



## Ironballs (24 Nov 2009)

Yep got it, less bling than a brass and wood job but works perfectly well. The lock is nicely adjustable so you can slacken it off a little to give a little tap for fine tuning. Never had an issue with the lock getting in the way as it's tucked up at the end. Worth getting


----------



## Philly (25 Nov 2009)

Ditto - although I find mine hard to undo by hand once it's locked.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## woodbloke (25 Nov 2009)

This one's on my list :wink: - Rob


----------



## bugbear (25 Nov 2009)

wizer":1cv6f7vh said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm filling in my xmas list and I'm eying up the Japanese Shinwa Sliding Bevel
> 
> ...



The old Stanley #18 is the same - rather nice, although heavy.

Mine was a quid ;-)

BugBear


----------



## Philly (25 Nov 2009)

woodbloke":pkn39ogf said:


> This one's on my list :wink: - Rob


 
Woodbloke - sponsored by Kell! :lol: 
Philly


----------



## woodbloke (25 Nov 2009)

Philly":28wz3n5s said:


> woodbloke":28wz3n5s said:
> 
> 
> > This one's on my list :wink: - Rob
> ...


Shiny...nice  - Rob


----------



## Philly (25 Nov 2009)

woodbloke":1blauyum said:


> Shiny...nice  - Rob



Good tag line - I may steal that.... :wink: :lol: 
Philly  
_Sponsored by Primark...._


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (25 Nov 2009)

This one is made by a mate of mine ...












Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## xy mosian (25 Nov 2009)

Derek that's a beut!, sorry,  
Do you happen to know the clamping mechanism? 

xy


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (25 Nov 2009)

Hi xy

You can read about it here:

http://www.wkfinetools.com/contrib/cSchwarz/z_art/VesperLayoutTools/VesperLayoutTools-1.asp






Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## xy mosian (25 Nov 2009)

Thanks Derek.

xy


----------



## dunbarhamlin (25 Nov 2009)

Chris Vesper's sliding bevels really are the domesticated wolf's family jewels (though it may feel that you have to sell one of yours to buy one of his.)

Chris does now make a version without the wood inlays which brings the cost down some, though I don't know if CHT have them yet.

Before the Vespers, I always fancied a Shinwa becaus the end screw seemed to make more sense.


----------



## Mr Ed (25 Nov 2009)

I have both the small and large Veritas ones and rate them. They are nicely made and the locking mechanism is positive and not in the way.






Ed


----------



## Ironballs (25 Nov 2009)

I'm surprised no one has ever tried making one with a built in angle gauge - or at least a detachable angle setter. Would certainly be useful for guitar making


----------



## houtslager (25 Nov 2009)

snap !  Ed 

hs


----------



## wizer (30 Nov 2009)

Just catching up on this, thanks chaps. I'd read the article on WKFine Tools about the old Stanley Patent that Vesper is following. I've been scanning eBay every so often for an old one but never seem to find any that I'm certain are bottom lockers.

Will stick the Shinwa on the list and keep looking on eBay in case.


----------



## Mr Ed (30 Nov 2009)

Aha - you're back Tom. How did it all go?

Ed


----------



## Routermonster (2 Dec 2009)

Hi Tom

I've had the Shinwa bevel for a while - no bling but it's solid and the locking mechanism works well.

I've just bought the Richard Kell bevel - it's lovely and shiny and beautifully made, but I haven't used it yet. My justification is that I ... er ... needed a smaller one.

:lol: 

Les


----------

